# What is Texturing? (MW2 on PC)



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Playing this the other day and one of the guys on the other team was tracing and shooting my through trees and stuff and killing me with out even seeing my.

Called him out on cheating and he said he didn't have an aimbot, just texturing?

Which looked an aweful lot like hacks to me.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

You're right in saying it's a hack...

There seems to be a few different texture packs available, all doing different things. Some change the camo on guns, no hud blood, others change player colours and others reduce foliage by making it invisible (Those are the ones I just found, I'm sure there's more out there!).

All freely available via Google and a lot seem to be using them.

If you can't beat them, join them!

Although me personally, I hate this kind of thing and one reason I tend not to game on PC. It happens on consoles, but I find not to the extent of PC gaming.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

its probably something like a dark green world, and a bright yellow person, its 100% a hack as it gives the user an unfair advantage

eg:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's cheating plain and simple, doesn't matter if it's freely available. I can't see the point either, it's an online game, if you're no good don't play, or if you're going to play accept you're going to get pwned once in a while. I play Halo anniversary a bit online and am pretty good but there's always someone cheating, whether it's lagging/standbying, autoaim etc. I was on last night and managed three headshots with the sniper rifle against one person only for him to shoot and kill me with one shot from a pistol.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

also known as skins you can change the way models (items in the game look) good to make the game look better. however there are some idiots who make bright skins like the one above to make it super easy to see other players and dropped items.

http://www.gamebanana.com/codmw2/skins

pretty sure MW2 doesn't allow new skins though.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

bigmc said:


> I was on last night and managed three headshots with the sniper rifle against one person only for him to shoot and kill me with one shot from a pistol.


Been getting this on mw3 lately, also staggered lagging then get shot once it sorts itself yet I have full signal bars on my connection, also people appearing from seemingly thin air,
Ruins the game for me personally and I wish they'd all sod off into there own lobby and cheat amongst themselves and Leave the rest of us to it.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thought it was, it makes me laugh that people have to cheat.

I'm definetly a poor gamer, I average about 11 kills a game (poor I know lol) and am quite content with my skill level.



Jai said:


> Although me personally, I hate this kind of thing and one reason I tend not to game on PC. It happens on consoles, but I find not to the extent of PC gaming.


I just can't get on with the console controls, we have a PS3 at work with MW2 and most of my kills on there are from claymores or Marty


----------

